# Attacking Mantis



## tigdra (Jul 21, 2006)

Attacking Mantis

Attack: right kick from your right flank

Movement: Step Left towards 9:00 as you face 3:00 and execute a right open handed downward block, once your hand has made contact with the opponent's ankle create the shape of crane with your right hand (to hook opponent's leg.) 

Slightly pull opponent to the right and behind you (towards 8:00); pulling his leg slightly past your right leg.

Shuffle step towards 3:00 as you execute a right palm claw to the opponent's groin (grabbing and pulling for an extra bonus), as your right arm retracts in a counter clock-wise motion from the opponent's groin simulnateously execute a left inward vertical rake to the opponent's right temple (which can also turn into a check against the opponent's right are).

At this point your right arm should be at your right shoulder, positioning for the next movement. 

In a thrusting manner adjust your right leg towards 6:00 as you execute a inverted (palm facing upwards) right chop to the opponent's face or temple (towards 12:00 or 1:00) ** this will make opponent fall towards 1:00** You can also assist the takedown with your left hand by grabbing opponent's right shoulder.

From this position execute a right stomp onto opponent's bladder, groin or anything else you perfer.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 6, 2006)

OK, I don't know the technique personally but understand what's going on. What's the question or discussion about?


----------



## tigdra (Aug 11, 2006)

Just trying to see if anyone recognizes the technique, I had mention in a prior post that I would continue posting some stuff untill someone would recognize these techniques.


----------

